# Kiddie pool



## dooneygirl09 (Jan 22, 2012)

What are your ideas on kiddy pools for little hedgies? I have used one for my last hedgie, and he seemed to love it. What is your take?


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Kiddie pools seem to go over pretty well with lots of hogs and hog owners. I know of several members here at HHC that use them for play time/time out of the cage.

Just make sure if you use one that it's only under supervision. Most of them aren't very escape-proof, especially if you put things in there that hedgie can use as a sort of step-ladder lol.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If you want to use one as a cage it will need a lid of some type, even if your hedgie has never climbed before. You would also have to probably heat the whole room to keep your hedgie at the right temp and raise the pool up off the floor.


----------

